# New Golfer



## houghton19 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Guys, 



Im a 21 year old male who played golf for about a year when i was 9, 

Now i have started playing golf with my father-in-law, Best mate and my grandfather, 

I was looking on ebay for clubs (as not rich) and thought these looked a good deal, 

would you guys mind helping a newbie to see if these clubs are good quility.

I probably wont be playing any more than one or twice a week (at most)

I also dont want to spend alot as i find that after 6 month if im no good they will prob end up in the shed.

Anyway, any help is great.

Here is a link to the clubs.


eBay.co.uk: NEW TEXAN HYBRID GRAPHITE GOLF CLUB SET INC WOODS IRONS (item 290041457004 end time 29-Oct-06 18:33:58 GMT)


PS Sorry if this is posted in the incorrect section OR if posing a link isnt allowed.

Thanks.


Tim.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Tim

Its very hard to tell how the standard of quality from ebay pictures but it certainly looks like you are getting a lot of club for your money.

Do you know if you have a good sports shop or golf centre near you? Someone like direct golf have massive amounts of clubs and sets to look at for your money.

The added advantage of going to a store like this is that you can actually hit them before you buy them.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

